# What will I benefit from?



## taekwonfool (Mar 8, 2003)

I am going to start taking classes in this stuff We offer group lessons, private lessons and seminars. We teach Taiji Quan (T'ai-chi Ch'uan), Bagua Zhang (Pakua Chang), Xingyi Quan (Hsing-I Ch'uan), Tongbei Quan, Changquan and Qigong (Chi Kung). We teach forms, push hands, applications, weapons and health training methods.  Tommorrow and was wondering what will be my gains from practicing it?
It's rather cheap at a community center but the dude is supposedly really good.
There are not many CMA places in my area and the two we have blow chunks and cost alot of money.
I was exposed to Kung Fu in another area and miss it so this is as close as I can get.
I do Tae Kwon Do but feel something is missing so I'm looking for an enhancement for myself not for power.
Can I use these as martial arts on their own the downside is they only teach once a week for 2 hours but I do TKD several times a week.
I'm ignorant when it comes to this sort of stuff.
Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2003)

One thing I found when I took Tai Chi for a year was that it shed a lot of light on why things were done in a certain way in karate. It also helps with things like pushing someone away. More significant benefits take much longer to attain!


----------



## taekwonfool (Mar 8, 2003)

I was just wondering and really am interested in killing 2 hours on a boring sunday so I have something constructive to do.
Nothing is a quick fix be it school or Ma that I do understand.
If you look for a quick fix then you just get what you pay for.


----------



## chufeng (Mar 9, 2003)

Based on your response, I'm not sure what you are looking for...
If you're just bored, go fishing.

Learning martial arts is more than a past-time...
The problem is, with strip mall dojos popping up like KFC and McDonalds...people get the impression that it's like fast food...NOT

It is a life-time endeavor...
I expect each of my students to spend at least six hours for every one hour of class time working on the material covered...
Someone who comes to class with the, "I've got a couple of hours to kill, entertain me," attitude had better look for another instructor...I won't waste the time of my serious students on someone like that.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## taekwonfool (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm trying to learn it or else I would not even show up for a class.
I was referring to the fact that I do TKD but noone teaches on Sunday.
It's not even really a dojo so I'm not thinking fast food.
The Grand Master of school is Young Bo Kong and his training is not for slouches or the like.
I want to learn but I want more than what TKD is offering me as far as health,etc.
I've been to the fast food schools and I did'nt stay because they suck.
I did some Kung Fu and I was willing to stick with it but I moved.
You should not judge those that you do not know because I had a really bad attitude when I started but it's better now.
I found if I take life too seriously then you end up quitting things before they are done.
Thank You


----------



## chufeng (Mar 9, 2003)

> I found if I take life too seriously then you end up quitting things before they are done.
> Thank You



My point exactly...

You should TAKE life seriously...and martial arts, even more so...

Before judging those who you think are judging you, maybe you should look at your post...

Did I judge you?
Or did you put on display your attitude toward the arts.
I only responded to your post...if that is not what you meant, then post more carefully...

:asian:
chufeng


----------

